# Cwc Divers



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

If CWC can provide the actual watches that are issued, why would anyone buy a look-alike?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

One factor could be the price eg an automatic dated CWC RN divers watch is listed at Â£399


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> One factor could be the price eg an automatic dated CWC RN divers watch is listed at Â£399
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But isn't this a historic/replica piece? The current issue is a non date quartz.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

dapper said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > One factor could be the price eg an automatic dated CWC RN divers watch is listedÂ at Â£399
> ...


Fair point Alan, the CWC Quartz is Â£250, I suppose it comes down to if you really want the genuine military watch or just like the style as I suspect you could get a ETA 2824-2 powered copy for less then that and a quartz for a lot less.









As I said it depends on how important it is to someone to have the genuine articule,personally I wouldn`t pay that much although I do like the look


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

The new ones are not issued,you need to find an old one for that.

I think you will find not may units are issued with the Divers now anyway.Most wear there own stuff,like Casio or the old favourite the Timex Iron Man









The Auto CWC is a rip off.Historical replica







They just stuffed a stock in the new case and charged loads more for it


----------



## ODP (Apr 3, 2005)

I recently purchased a new CWC auto (non date) diver and am honestly very pleased with it. It is one of my cheaper purchases and I would say that at Â£350 it is a good buy. It is well made, keeps time equally as well as both my Breuget and Ulysee Nardin watches. On the wrist it looks fantastic with the NATO 007 strap and at least it does have a degree of military authenticity unlike the Replicas.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

I like the design a lot. I focused on the CWC because of the mil link & associated high quality - ODP seeems well pleased.

Since I took an interest & started looking around I see there are quite a few very similar ones around - including Eddie's new one.

So now I'm just wondering which to go for.

Roy's first diver would have been just right - wonder if he could be persuaded to do a re-issue?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry Dapper, if I did then people will say that I am copying someone elses.









I think now that this style has be over done. When I did min there was only the CWC.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Have to agree Roy, everybody copies everybody these days, how many "alike" watches keep popping up.

That's why I like your designs, many are truely unique and you will even custom them if we ask nicely.


----------

